
El Niño reaches 'strong' intensity, will dramatically reshape world's weather - mojoe
http://mashable.com/2015/09/10/el-nino-strong-intensity/#3gYK_tJU5qkB
======
mojoe
I'm in Colorado and remember the big snowstorms in 1997. There were a lot of
downed power lines and trees due to the heavy, wet snow.

